
Workarea Commerce Platform - Open Source Ruby on Rails Commerce Platform - btarbell
https://github.com/workarea-commerce
======
btown
I welcome head-to-head competitors to
[https://spreecommerce.org/](https://spreecommerce.org/) which certainly has
its warts. This seems to be pretty early-stage by comparison, but it can
benefit from years of hindsight.

Also worth noting -
[https://github.com/mirumee/saleor](https://github.com/mirumee/saleor) is an
equivalent project on the Python/Django side.

~~~
leviathant
It's early stage as an open source project, but it's pretty advanced as an
ecommerce platform, and while it doesn't have a huge install base, the
companies running Workarea are themselves sizable. It's a good solution if
you've outgrown Shopify Plus but don't want to trigger Magento-induced PTSD.

Full disclosure: I'm employed by Workarea.

------
btarbell
Workarea Commerce Platform is now open source. It's an enterprise ecommerce /
retail platform built with Ruby on Rails, MongoDB and Elasticsearch. The
platform competes with Magento Enterprise and Salesforce Commerce cloud. The
company behind the platform offers a cloud version as well which is a fully
managed, platform as a service offering.

